# X Trail Alarm and Electronics problem



## Redders (Jan 7, 2013)

I have a 2003 Sport x Diesel (2.2) which has started sounding the car alarm at random times, no pattern day or night, sometimes 2-3 times a day sometimes once over a couple of days.
Not sure if it is related but noticed that today the time clock in the dash has returned to midnight and the trip meter was zero. 

Anyone had any issues like this or have any pointers ? I have read on this site about door lock switches but would this affect the alarm ? and more so the dash display ?

Thanks for your help (as will the neigbours as they are getting a bit fed up of my random alarm)


----------

